# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Erectie minder hard

## ace1

Hallo,

Ik ben nu een jaar aan het werken en ben het in de kuiten beginnen krijgen (is al iets anders als achter de schoolbanken zitten), mijn kuiten zijn, vooral als ik ga zitten altijd stijf en warm gevoel.
Het probleem dat dit meebrengt is dat ik nu ook verminderde erecties heb.
Zou een slechte doorbloeding van de benen ook een verminderende doorbloeding van de penis als gevolg kunnen hebben en tot erectiestoornissen kunnen leiden? 
Weet er iemand waar ik hiervoor kan zijn om dit probleem op te lossen?

Alvast bedankt

----------


## Anoniem970

Misschien komt het doordat je aangekomen bent of al overgewicht hebt. 
Dan kan het bloed moeilijk naar je penis doen en is het moeilijk om er bloed te laten komen.

----------


## natuurzorg

Voor goede bloedcirculatie heb ik een super natuurlijk middel dat zeer efficient vverkt. Op basis van granaatappel. Probeer dit is: http://www.naturamedicatrix.fr/nl/ge...r-jacob-s.html

----------

